# DELIVERYS (ADULTS ONLY)



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

as you all know im stripping the TT but ive been having alot of feedback on how good it was packed and i really dont know why?? can anyone help?


----------



## .Ben. (Nov 15, 2012)

Great box!


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like she's helping you with the stripping too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

bit of an animal said:


> Looks like she's helping you with the stripping too :lol: :lol: :lol:


i wish she helping me with more than stripping :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

It looks like Justin's operation was a success - I hope he/she's happy now living as a woman.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That gives me a great idear for Xmas wrapping paper


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] The mark of a great seller: giving the customer a little extra. :wink:

cheers


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

...just hope the contents of this box dont go tits up too... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

Titties for the titty. Sweet!


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Bit gutted I got my item wrapped with a page with an horse on it haha


----------



## RazMan (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice looking horse? :wink:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

And all I got was a Jiffy bag... 

John


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Duggy said:


> And all I got was a Jiffy bag...
> 
> John


Jiffy make condoms don't they??!!! :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Cloud said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > And all I got was a Jiffy bag...
> ...


Not a lot of use on its own... :lol: :lol:


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

RazMan said:


> Nice looking horse? :wink:[/quote
> 
> Haha not bad legs on it :?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

To be really honest with you mate (and i hope you dont mind the criticism) the horoscope will be of no use by the time its delivered to the buyer.... unless its a monthly one.....
If youre sending anything to *Afterhour*, a 'year ahead' horoscope will be fine... (sorry Afterhour, couldnt resist)

If i buy something from you, can you put the centrefold from 'Shetland Pony Monthly' in there.... :wink:


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

staners1 said:


> as you all know im stripping the TT but ive been having alot of feedback on how good it was packed and i really dont know why?? can anyone help?


Be careful is doesn't blind you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

Great pair of air bags


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Duggy said:


> And all I got was a Jiffy bag...
> 
> John


sorry john you didnt have anything that needed a box! ha maybe buy something else


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

staners m8, i cannot believe how good you are being on stripping your baby and selling parts to the forum members and beyond, chin up mucker this is so good of you in the circumstances


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> staners m8, i cannot believe how good you are being on stripping your baby and selling parts to the forum members and beyond, chin up mucker this is so good of you in the circumstances


mate its not easy  just thinking of the house


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

+1 Gazzer

staners1 well gutted for you mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]

shall I take the Forge Oil and water caps out of you sig and put them in mine now?

On checking I am just about out of soft porn, so I will have to buy something else off you to put towards your house fund


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

don,t know about anyone else ,but i would be all the way in , not just in. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> +1 Gazzer
> 
> staners1 well gutted for you mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me lol


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I might buy something of you now!


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

t'mill said:


> I might buy something of you now!


Haha what you want mate


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

antcole said:


> To be really honest with you mate (and i hope you dont mind the criticism) the horoscope will be of no use by the time its delivered to the buyer.... unless its a monthly one.....
> If youre sending anything to *Afterhour*, a 'year ahead' horoscope will be fine... (sorry Afterhour, couldnt resist)
> 
> If i buy something from you, can you put the centrefold from 'Shetland Pony Monthly' in there.... :wink:


haha didn't see that one coming :lol:

Staners1 don't know what else to buy from you yet... but can I have it wrapped in a brunette please??


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

AfterHouR said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > To be really honest with you mate (and i hope you dont mind the criticism) the horoscope will be of no use by the time its delivered to the buyer.... unless its a monthly one.....
> ...


 :lol: i will do my best mate, the funny thing is the guy across the road from me gave me the papers to use for packing and hes 80 odd


----------

